# What's your ratings guideline



## nwguy (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi, I'm quite new to driving uber, and wondering how other drivers out there rate riders. Been hoping Uber has a guideline somewhere on their website but can't find it, so here's mine:

5: smooth trip, no wait time, no issues
4: 1 minor issues: short pickup wait (1-2 min) / bad pickup location / inaccurate drop off location placed on map
3: more than 1 minor issues, long pickup waits (3 min+),
2: major issues, but my car is still in the state where I can continue picking up next trip. Significant reduction of $$ I earn for the day.
1: my car got trashed, can't continue driving, abusive riders etc. So far I haven't had to give this.

Is this more less consistent with how you rate?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Everyone gets 5 stars


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

the new rating system is weird if you rate less than 5 the app tells you it will inform the rider that you think their attitude needs fixing. Then they find out, get mad, click the "help" button and file false reports. What a great system, actually Lyft is much better


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

5* - no issues, wait time, etc
1* - everything else

No sense in sugar coating a ride. It's good or it's bad.


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

nwguy said:


> 1: my car got trashed, can't continue driving, abusive riders etc. So far I haven't had to give this.
> 
> Is this more less consistent with how you rate?


Unless you have less than 100 rides I am really surprised... at least 20% of every 100 rating I give are 1*


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> 5* - no issues, wait time, etc
> 1* - everything else
> 
> No sense in sugar coating a ride. It's good or it's bad.


Yep. Pass or fail. I don't use those other numbers between 1 and 5.

5 = I would welcome you back in my car.
1 = I would not recommend that any driver pick you up.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I used to try to adhere to this pretty strictly:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-new-half-star-rules-for-rating-pax.217473/

...but it's kind of tedious and cumbersome. So, I basically use the following guidelines:

- on time, polite, clean, no issues during trip, etc. = 5*. Basically "I would do this trip again."
- short trip / college kid, late to pickup, slight mess, grumpy, etc. = 4*. Basically "I would do this trip again, but I'd rather do a better one".
- very late to pickup, mess requiring me to stop the car and clean it a bit, fairly rude, etc. = 3*. Basically "I'd rather not do this trip again, but it's better than nothing."
- pretty bad, but not so bad I'd turn away future business if I was desperate for money = 2*. 
- I never want them in my car again, even if I was starving = 1*

Of course, a cash tip almost always compensates for any of these sins...like the obnoxious chick on a first date who brought a "sippy cup" into my car and was signing along to P!nk, and had me do like a triple lane change right at the end...she tipped me like $20 cash so I gave her 5*.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I just don’t care anymore.


----------



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

I only give 5 and 1 star ratings as well.

1 Star if the following;
Wait time was longer than the trip (or 3 min plus wait for a trip that’s less than $5).

If the passenger offends me in anyway. This includes attitude, smell, or large groups that yell a lot. (Honestly the worst in this catagory is too much perfume, if i mouth breath to avoid the scent and it tastes like paint thinner I’m gonna try to submit for a clean up fee)

If they backseat drive too much. Yeah I’m from here, and I don’t need someone calling out the navigation turn by turn, if I did I’d leave the volume on for that. If you want a diff route drive yourself or offer me a tip. Otherwise I will drive the route the app directs me to or the route I know to be more expedient. However when I’m more than 30 miles from my normal stomping ground I allow it. 

If a group of pax clearly speaks perfect English but decides to speak in another language to each other. I know they aren’t talking about me (actually obviously they are I’m the most interesting thing going on), however a 30 minute ride where it sounds like people are yelling German or god forbid French in my ear gives me a migraine.

If they ask me too many personal questions. I’m fine with the normal casual crap, but this isn’t a job interview and you don’t need to know my blood type. It just starts to feel invasive at a point. You don’t need to know if I’ve got kids and what neighborhood I live in. Just like I shouldn’t ask when is the last time you actually showered.

That being said out of the 1500 or so rides I’ve done between lyft and Uber I’ve given out maybe 80 1 stars.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I give everyone a 5 unless they are an outright ass.

And, if you're not there when the timer runs out, I'm gone.

I'm not changing anyone's life or their behaviours by rating them a 2 or 4......so I don't bother to do so. Most pax don't know we rate them, and Uber doesn't care either.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

All are a 4 with no cash tip. 5 star a cash tip.
3 if I have to wait more than 2 minutes.
2 or 1 if you request music or something else that is ridiculous.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

polar2017 said:


> All are a 4 with no cash tip. 5 star a cash tip.
> 3 if I have to wait more than 2 minutes.
> 2 or 1 if you request music or something else that is ridiculous.


I agree with you in theory but if you 4* all non cash tippers you will be 4*-ing a lot of people who tip in the app...sometimes handsomely. I got a $21 in app tip on top of a $75 fare a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

I only rate 1 or 5 based on very scientific criteria. 

Pax who annoy me in any way with no immediately evident redeeming qualities = 1. 

Everyone else = 5.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

DGAS. And the reason is, I have traffic safety to focus on 100% of the time. I live in traffic; evidently, Uber believes we should take focus away from the roadways and give it to the app...not smart. After 7,400 rideshare rides, I don't know how I haven't been dented, since I drive the Strip and alot at night. Highway safety should never be compromised. All screen touching should be minimized to the absolute minimum. Do you hear that Lyft's, John and Landon, with that extra..."you missed a request" button? You should remove that immediately. Do you think we don't already know that? Better to be safe, both you companies.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I give riders 4 stars for sitting in my car


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I give riders 4 stars for sitting in my car


Does Uber's insurance cover injuries sustained while standing at the time of an accident?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Does Uber's insurance cover injuries sustained while standing at the time of an accident?


What does insurance mean?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> What does insurance mean?


Depends, what kind of a car were you standing in front of when it hit you.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Depends, what kind of a car were you standing in front of when it hit you.


In Florida you just drive away


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> In Florida you just drive away


Florida has the worst drivers in the world. All you need for proof is look at the drivers at the airport lot.


----------



## Davidx (Oct 29, 2018)

nwguy said:


> Hi, I'm quite new to driving uber, and wondering how other drivers out there rate riders. Been hoping Uber has a guideline somewhere on their website but can't find it, so here's mine:
> 
> 5: smooth trip, no wait time, no issues
> 4: 1 minor issues: short pickup wait (1-2 min) / bad pickup location / inaccurate drop off location placed on map
> ...


It makes no sense to rate a rider less than 5.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Florida has the worst drivers in the world. All you need for proof is look at the drivers at the airport lot.


The only thing that stops a bad driver in Florida is a good driver with bad driving and a gun


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Davidx said:


> It makes no sense to rate a rider less than 5.


Can u elaborate?

It makes more sense to rate their true value. Try picking up a 4.4 when it's surging. With the short surges it's more paramount to get an idea of true rating. It's a tool for drivers.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I don't look at passenger ratings, I just accept rides blindly. Mostly I don't pay attention to the worthless rating system, although because I care about what other drivers have to deal with - If I have to wait more than three minutes, you better make it worth my while, or automatic 3*. Give me grief AT ALL, 1 star.

I picked up a woman the other morning (very early) and she got seriously bent when I asked her if she was over 18. Heck, I couldn't tell and I'm just trying to cover my gas. One would think any woman would be flattered by a question like this, but no, I got the whole, "Didn't know I had to be over 18, blah, blah, blah." She prolly was old enough, but just for giving me attitude, 1 star. I think I got a retaliatory bad review for that, but hell, I can make up for bad reviews a lot faster than some ashhat.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> the new rating system is weird if you rate less than 5 the app tells you it will inform the rider that you think their attitude needs fixing. Then they find out, get mad, click the "help" button and file false reports. What a great system, actually Lyft is much better


Ummm... this is completely false.


----------

